# Differences between IEE's and ILE's



## Aleksei (Apr 3, 2010)

I could be inclined to agree perhaps, except that I cannot see him as a dialectical. If there's one cognition I know well it's Dialectical -- my best friend is an EIE, and two other of my close friends are LSE. One of the reasons I settled on Torrential (as opposed to Causal-Deterministic) is the marvelous frequency with which we drive each other up the wall. :tongue:


----------



## GreenCoyote (Nov 2, 2009)

IEE's are more aware of the psychological distance between themselves and another person. for example who and who not they will get along with.

I told an IEE about an ESI friend and he immediately thought he wouldn't like her. whereas my ILE friend had a crush on said ESI and doesn't seem to understand that she is his conflictor. its quite entertaining actually to watch him pursue her and her just finding him to be annoying. As soon as they are together they fight and she finds his bizarre perspective annoying and non practical.

She also didn't get along with the IEE but at least both IEE and ESI knew they were not going to get along (Fi)
it actually makes me want to get other conflictors together and see what happens.


----------



## richard nixon (Sep 14, 2017)

Aleksei said:


> In order of importance:
> 
> 1) IEEs are far less orderly and structured than ILEs. ILEs are a Causal-Deterministic type, which means they like doing things in a specific, sequential manner, and having clear procedures. They aren't usually a type that's pliant to authority, but normally they devise their own way of doing things, and dislike anyone messing that order up. They also prefer having clear and orderly instructions of they're required to do anything for anyone else.
> 
> ...


1) IEE also sometimes require instruction and can also be quite orderly and structured. They're actually far more predictable and set in a routine than ILE-Ti.
2) True, although some ILE-Ti don't care about theories and prefer things to be more real-world
3) Not really.
4) True.
5) IEE-Ne sometimes like hierarchy and can be quite friendly to it (sometimes they can't organize themselves or things, so they have to work in hierarchy) or maybe not even see it that way. They like it especially if it gives them an advantage or ability to try to prove that they knew something that they have some skills, although when they do run their own businesses, they usually have people assigned by what they think is efficient, and not hierarchically; what you said is more true for the Fi subtype. ILE-Ti can easily work in hierarchy, although they prefer to be independent. If an ILE-Ne becomes a business owner, they be quite domineering and they don't drop it and try something new like ILE-Ti do. ILE-Ne tend to do fewer things than ILE-Ti.


----------

